# Should i buy Sound Magic ES-18 Again?



## maverick121 (Dec 20, 2013)

I had a Sound Magic es-18,well it was stolen ,yep STOLEN 

The earphone was pretty good,nice bass.It is available for around 700INR Today.But i had bought it for 630INR Earlier.
Im using this earphone for HTC Desire SV.The only issue is that i hear a small humming which is common in HTC Desire(when no music is playing,when the earphone is powered on) i have the issue with my Philips SHE Earphone but the buzz is much lesser.

I dont think switching earphone will change the problem.Is there a better alternative to ES-18 for IS CREATIVE EP 600 better?


----------



## Knight2A4 (Dec 20, 2013)

which philips she earphone did you use .........


----------



## maverick121 (Dec 20, 2013)

I dont remember the philips model number.Im using Panasonics RPHJE Now,This earphone does NOT have good bass or effects.In this earphone buzzing is less.


----------



## Knight2A4 (Dec 22, 2013)

Sorry for the late reply ......... I also own HTC explorer & Panasonic RP-HJE120E-K If that is what you meant by  RPHJE But i did not hear any humming issue No changing earphone will not resolve the problem if the problem is from the source (Phone). Try using it with other source Phone mp3 player computer & observe what happens. Report it back for further discussion.


----------



## bournurplusher (Jan 6, 2014)

where did u get soundmagic earphone?





maverick121 said:


> I had a Sound Magic es-18,well it was stolen ,yep STOLEN
> 
> The earphone was pretty good,nice bass.It is available for around 700INR Today.But i had bought it for 630INR Earlier.
> Im using this earphone for HTC Desire SV.The only issue is that i hear a small humming which is common in HTC Desire(when no music is playing,when the earphone is powered on) i have the issue with my Philips SHE Earphone but the buzz is much lesser.
> ...


----------

